
Are the chatbots a hype? why now? - jordif
https://www.jordifava.com/are-the-chatbots-a-hype-why-now/
======
gallerdude
I really like the idea of chatbots because it'll lead us to a "Her" like world
(not true intelligence though, think the OS before Samantha) - I'll just be
able to talk to my phone and have it read through reddit for me, check my
emails, and set reminders.

------
sharemywin
do people add chatbots to messaging apps? is there way to advertise a chatbot
and have someone click on the ad to "add" it to a messanging app?

~~~
jordif
Every messenger apps (fb messenger, slack, telegram, skype) has its own
chatbot directory list. Also, for example in fb messenger, you can run fb ads
campaign to promote your bots, but the convertion rates are not very well.

In my case, I use the bots who helps me in two ways: \- News. I use it like a
service to receive the latest news once per day. \- Productivity. I use some
slack bots that it helps me for productivity and also my team.

Like the apps, if the bot is useful for the users, they will use it.

